# AK47 with purple on leaves



## EDAW004 (Sep 9, 2015)

[/ATTACH]I have two AK47s in early flower,both have a purple discolouration around the flower area on parts of both plants. It's a deep purple,will not rub off like mould,anyone see this before. Plants are outside third week of flower. I have pics but am new here and not sure how to pot pics.


----------



## Xtra (Sep 9, 2015)

really need to see pics to assist......
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54594

that should help you out.

good luck!


----------



## EDAW004 (Sep 9, 2015)

View attachment image.jpg
Managed to get one on,was very windy and my iPad does not take the best pictures


----------



## mojoganjaman (Sep 9, 2015)

simply cold air...I always get purple leaves in fall....hth




mojo


----------



## EDAW004 (Sep 9, 2015)

It's anything but cold here,Northern Nova Scotia. Been mid to high 20s and not lower than 12 at night. Celsius been growing for years never saw this before


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 9, 2015)

Some strains are more sensitive to the cold . It happens here outdoors too sometimes . Just keep vigilant and watch for mould and bugs ! Good luck!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 10, 2015)

I can't swear to it but it doesn't look like anything is wrong. It looks more strain related to me. Try to get a couple clearer pics to hang on to and keep an eye on it for another week and see if there are any changes that look like its faltering. If it keeps growing and doing its thing but just gets some purple then its likely genetic. If it begins to falter then it could be a possible pH issue or a nutrient getting locked out.

If you have it outside(in containers), try to protect the soil from getting rain water as that can leach out nutrients and pull the pH off.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks like a purple strain to me... keep an eye on it.. very pretty.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 10, 2015)

Purples good when it's supposed to be there!! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ak47 has a purple pheno


----------



## EDAW004 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ok all I can do is watch at this point. Still maturing although seems slowly. They are outside in ten imperial gallon buckets. Thanks for the input will try pics with my phone


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2015)

For cannabis, 12C is cold.  I know from experience that temps of 12C can cause purpling.  But, whether it is from the temps or whether it is the pheno probably doesn't matter.  There is little you can do about the overnight lows.

When temps get below 60F (15.5C) you will see significant slow-down in growth.  That is the reason that they are "maturing slowly".


----------



## EDAW004 (Sep 11, 2015)

Like I said before reps have gotten this low a couple of times,still very warm here should not be this slow. I believe that I have other issues not really sure what yet. Have friends as well with a wealth of experience,they are not sure. On the upside it does not appear to be life threatening


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2015)

Well, it is known that cannabis stops growing at temps lower than 60F, so this is at least some of the reason for the slower growth and most likely the purpling.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeah I have experienced that myself. But like you say, the up side is that it is still growing healthy so you on keeping on.


----------



## EDAW004 (Sep 13, 2015)

Temperatures have not yet been down to 60,been very warm for this time of year


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 14, 2015)

EDAW004 said:


> Ok all I can do is watch at this point. Still maturing although seems slowly. They are outside in ten imperial gallon buckets. Thanks for the input will try pics with my phone



If using your phone make sure GPS is turned off.


----------



## Xtra (Sep 14, 2015)

ziggyross said:


> If using your phone make sure GPS is turned off.



:aok:


----------

